# Speechless



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Even I was speechless following todays Swift events. This is an absolute disgrace. 

The van went to the the dealers on Monday for assessment and repairs. A new EC200 electroc control panel was ordered. This was fitted on Wednesday. 

Guess what - it is cream crackered. It overheats and the internal cooling fan does not work at all. 

So where am I going for the third time tomorrow. Back to the dealers again. 

The failure of this "NEW" component is the straw that has broke the camels back. 

After lengthy legal discussions today, and conversations with Yorks and Humber Trading Standards, battle will commence. Enough is enough. 

I personally feel that this van will never be repaired. As soon as one thing is fixed, another failure pops up - the latest being the lock holding the rear ladder in place. This opened on the A1 on Wednesday. 

Enough said. 

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Russel, I feel for you at the moment, You would think that they would be trying realy hard to sort your problems out. But you are still suffering. 

I would have a look at some more vans and get a new one just make sure its German, mind with your luck you might still have bother. So far (fingers crossed) our Hymer has been fine, we are away again this weekend so its deffinatly getting some use since we have had it. 

Richard...


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 8O 8O russell

Perhaps yours was the the van driven by the dealer up the road in the caravan club mag letter at 85 :roll: nickname kontikiman not whitevan man hence the problems!!

!! 8O ray


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I read that too and it did make me smile, some jealous tugger no doubt. 

Mind I was doing over 80 in our van last week on the A19. I was in a rush to get to the site on Friday night so pushed it on a bit, It would go a fair bit quicker too but the trip computer MPG was dropping down rapidly so I slowed back down to 65.

Richard...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

HI,sorry to hear about your ongoing sufferings.  

Now as a newbie looking for his first van I am shocked at all the horror storys that are flying about especially as most are with brit companys.This is making me very nervous about purchasing from these shores and will probably buy from the continent when the time comes because I just cant risk all that hard earned on a lemon.Brit dealers loss not mine. :?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Russell

As you say, I think enough is enough. You've been so patient with them, and tried to do the 'right thing', but the van has been a thorn in your side for long enough.

Sincere best wishes for the ensuing battles. You've got tons of support from the members at MHF.

Gerald


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> HI,sorry to hear about your ongoing sufferings.
> 
> Now as a newbie looking for his first van I am shocked at all the horror storys that are flying about especially as most are with brit companys.This is making me very nervous about purchasing from these shores and will probably buy from the continent when the time comes because I just cant risk all that hard earned on a lemon.Brit dealers loss not mine. :?


I was happy with my German Hymer. Good van and very reliable. I know the build quality was not up to their old standards but never any problems near what russel has suffered.

Karl


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Go for it Russell, we're all behind you.

While our own experiences with Swift products (three caravans and one motorhome) have been different to yours, the fact remains that your Kon Tiki has been a disaster that should never have been let out of the factory. 

If there's any fairness in this world, your next van should be a paragon of virtue and never, ever go wrong.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

I have just spoken to the customer care manager at Swift (yes, they do have one) and asked her to chase the extra parts etc etc

She repeated their offer to take the van back to the factory, and I reminded her of the legal position. I really hope Swift record their telephone calls as their customer care manager suggested that they "take them back all the time". That suggests quality! LOL

I have a couple of bits of paperwork to put in place before I can legally attempt to reject the vehicle. Trading standards are on board, and I have contacted a newspaper with an excellent consumer column.

Russell


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction Russell, reading all these problems that some of you have with your new vans, 8O after all they are NEW! they are worse than we have had with our old van. This has made us think that even if we could afford a new van we would rather go for one that is a few years old. Then again we love the one we have   
Anne


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear you are not making any progress Russell, my initial problems have been concluded now, f I had just had the base van without the extras I don't think I would have had any problems.

The Elddis had problems, maybe because this was a UK make but these were minimal in comparison to yours.

I hope that working with the consumer protection agency you are able to make a satisfactory solution possible, it is certainly clear that the van was unsuitable for its intended use, subsequently you have good grounds to reject it.

Best of luck mate!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good luck Russell,
hope you have better luck than me.keep us informed.

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift update*

Amazingly, the new power bx is at the dealers, along with a reverse camera and the ladder part. I am setting off in a few minutes.

I have spoken to Swift again, and they repeated their offer to take the van to the factory for repair. I reminded them of the legal position if the supplyer did not undertake repairs, and also stated that if the van was defective on day 1, fresh from the factory, would it be any better on a second visit. LOL

I am in top form this morning.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Swift update*



Rapide561 said:


> I am in top form this morning.


It looks that way, Russell :wink:

Just remember you are in the right, here. It must be so frustrating for you. And who's paying for all the diesel you're using going back and forth? Isn't it about time you had some compensation for all of your inconvenience?

Gerald


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Russell if you need some muscle mate then I am sure that there are people on MHF that could help. 

There are many members here that could write to Swift Chairman saying they had heard of your plight, and if this is there standard of service then they will not be considering them in the future. This type of action can sometimes really get things moving, esp if the same letters are copied to all the mags and Watchdog etc.

If someone cleverer than me wants to draft a few letters I for one will personalise it and be happy to put a stamp on it and send it to them. 10 letters would be good, 50 would be fantastic. 

lets get em and get you back on the lake


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

Russell


May the 4th ..............






.............. be with you!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello

Just a quick update. I am at the dealers at present - are n't laptops brill!

The new EC200 panel is in situ - and I can confirm the system is working. The reverse camera is here but there is a complication of sorts.

I met with Neil Jackson the sales director. Neil's first question was to list the outstanding faults, namely the EC200 (now resolved), the camera (ongoing), the door (new one ordered - Swift advise it is due in early June), the rattling heater and also the microwave problem.

Without any prompting Neil asked if I had incurred any expnses in sorting this mess out. I produced the receipts from Italy and also stated I have driven 250 miles this week (three return trips from Boroughbridge.) In the case of the latter, reimbursement was effected at the rate of 25mpg and just over £4 per gallon.

The rattling heater is a puzzle. It is an intermittent fault and as such is proving difficult to trace. I might pop into Truma at Burton on Trent in due course.

We then discussed the way forward, after I had cancelled the 669. I did state that I would not be willing to take this van overseas again. (My dad had differing views, stating so much is new, there is nothing left to break LOL).

I have been generally impressed by the dealer and as a final option, asked the dealer to consider buying in a replacement van. This will be discussed further in due course.

I am still awaiting a formal reply from the Swift Group as to their actual thoughts in the matter. Swift advise they will discuss compensation in due course. Compensation of course is a gesture of goodwill and there is no legal requirement for compo to be paid.

I do feel I have had a rough ride with the Swift, but how do you measure compensation?

Well, for the time being, the faults list seems to be shrinking, but it is of course early days.

I do know people who, had they bought this van, the stress would have killed them. It is just not cricket.

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

You seem to be handling it all very well Russ and keeping your cool.

Most of us would probably have lost patience totally by now.

As with everything, follow your heart - surely you have had your lifetimes worth of problems with this vehicle so the next should be trouble free.

Glad you are able to keep us informed. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for sharing this with us. I hope that it helps 

I think _someone_ should buy this back from you - either Cleveland or Swift (or Swift through Cleveland). Without prejudice, no admissions of guilt, blahdy blah. I get the feeling that Cleveland are trying their best to sort you out - do they have anything in the Geist or Pilote range that would be OK? This might make it easier if you bought through Cleveland again.

I see they're all less than 8m though 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Gerald

I really would like to buy from them again. Taking into account I have been back in the UK for one week, then a lot of ground has been covered. The fact that the brand new EC200 did not work is not their fault.

On the size issue, I have looked at an Autocruise Starblazer and whilst the same size as the Kontiki (this one) ir offers bags more storage, both underneath and inside. The downside - no double floor, and the fresh water tank is underslung.

The camera could not be rectified today and needs further input from Swift as the fitters could not locate the wire. Monsi (Brian) looked at this at the France rally and again, the wire was hidden away.

So, still to do...

1) New door (on order)

2) Reverse camera

3) Rattling heater (intermittent, although recorded on videocam to reflect the noise)

4) Microwave. Needs taking out of the locker and testing. If it works OK, then it would appear that being boxed in is causing the problems.

Should have more news mid week.

Russell


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Chigman said:


> HI,sorry to hear about your ongoing sufferings.
> Now as a newbie looking for his first van I am shocked at all the horror storys that are flying about especially as most are with brit companys.This is making me very nervous about purchasing from these shores and will probably buy from the continent when the time comes because I just cant risk all that hard earned on a lemon.Brit dealers loss not mine. :?


Hi Chigman
I think you might be just reading the horror stories only. There are lots of well satisfied owners of British vans but they don't broadcast the fact on here. Remember this is Britain and we are good at moaning and running ourselves down! I suspect that there are probably as many unsatisfied owners with imported vans but they are not prepared to admit that their import is also a problem. Met a guy in Ireland last week who bought an Esterel and paid £75000 for it. He had to camp outside the dealers for 3 days to get the problems sorted. He said it had broken his heart!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of the problems you are having Russell.
Can i just say that Trading Standards can only help if the value of your claim is under £5000. 

I found out when I attempted to get them to intervene with my problems with Oaktree. T.S advised me to get a solicitor involved....I know one that tackled my problems, he was very tenacious if you need him!

Good luck. Makes me flamin' angry the way we get treated when we have laid out thousands for a vehicle....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russell
Glad you made it back to the UK ok mate.... 
Really sorry to hear of your ongoing problems and maybe I can offer some honest words of advice.
From the get go your motorhome has not performed particularly well and been a constant source of trouble to you. Some of the faults have been apparent since very early on in your ownership and are still largely unresolved. I believe that you have been very patient and good humoured about all of these faults and have given the supplying dealer every opportunity to rectify them.
Whilst the supplying dealer has, in my opinion, stood by you and honoured their contractual obligations, the motorhome is still not in satisfactory condition. The motor part of the vehicle may have performed well enough but the "home" part has had some serious failings, some of which you still have. This is a totally unacceptable situation and requires rectification now.
In my honest opinion you are talking to to many different people trying to resolve these faults (totally understandable I think) however...... I believe that the time has come to now evoke the "fit for purpose" law and demand your money back in full, including any costs incurred by yourself in trying to get rectification of the catalogue of faults (which will obviously include costs of travelling back from Italy...).
I would sit down with the MD of the dealer that supplied your motorhome and discuss with him/her the reimbursement of your money so that you can get on with your life again. All the delays are just prolonging the agony for you and it is of no consequence to either the dealer or the manufacturer as they are not personally involved.
My discussion with the MD would be along the lines of the fact that his/her company has supplied you with a motorhome which in your opinion is unfit for the purpose that you bought it, namely a motorised home. I would advise them that you are prepared to wait for 14 days to receive full reimbursement. I would not discuss any alternatives with them at this time, just get the issue of your existing faulty motorhome resolved.
Much as you appear to like the dealer, (and I can understand these feelings), they are the ones that you entered into a contract with and therefore are the only people you can address for any redress in this matter. It is not your concern how they tackle the manufacturer (who's products they distribute), but for sure the manufacturer will become involved, but as said it is not any of your concern mate.
I would strongly advise that you contact the dealer and make arrangements to visit the MD as soon as possible (Tuesday) and once you have the appointment, sit down and write down the list of faults to date, the current status of them and the costs including purchase price and any extras that you ordered and had fitted, as well as any incurred costs for travel etc. I think trying to get consequential losses such as your time etc will only cloud the issue but it may be worth putting a reasonable figure into your calculations and see if they accept these, if not then they can always dismiss the consequential loss claim and feel that they have won something out of the discussion, and technically you will have lost nothing. Take along a second copy so that the MD can see for himself what is on your document. Take copious notes of anything that is said, do not be diverted from your original objective ie a full and unconditional refund, and then type up your notes into a formal meeting minutes type of letter and send it to the MD by recorded delivery.
I would not entertain waiting longer than 14 days for the refund and this is time enough and certainly do not offer any advice on alternative courses of action that you will pursue when and if this deadline is allowed to expire. Obviously you will be polite but you must be firm, the law is very clear and it is on your side Russell.
Please let me know if you want any help and I am also happy to discuss this matter by telephone should you wish, just PM me for my number.
I hope that this is helpful Russell, I am not trying to teach you anything mate, I just think that you have lost focus on the real situation and how to resolve it, so I sincerely hope that you take my words as I intended them, ie in a friendly and constructive manner.
Sharon and I really feel for you mate but this fiasco must end and it should be ended now and to your complete satisfaction.
Keep us informed and we wish you the very best of luck.

Keith


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Kands I think that what you have wrote in your post is the best advise Russell could be given by anyone. The support you are offering is a comfort to anyone on here to know they are not alone and fellow member is always ready to help and support you. It is an enormous task to reject some thing of this value and the dealer will almost certainly be very good at talking people around the situation and effectively fobbing them off. But your advise is sound and should be very effective.

Russell you would be well advised to follow Kands advise, the longer you take the harder it will be. You have already given them plenty of chances.

Just one bit of advise from me, make sure you keep things very proffesional. As soon as it get to a slagging match the dealer has wone.

The very best of luck to you... Richard


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kands said:


> Sharon and I really feel for you mate but this fiasco must end and it should be ended now and to your complete satisfaction.
> Keep us informed and we wish you the very best of luck.
> 
> Keith


Hear, hear, Keith, and the same to everything else that you advised.

It cannot and should not go on for any longer. At the end of the day Russell......this is your *HOME* and it obviously doesn't feel like home.

Jock.


----------

